# American Horror Story: The Mist - Season Premiere 9/14/2016



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

If you've been recording American Horror Story over the years, you know that the seriesId sometimes changes season to season. The premiere this season is on 9/14, so remember to check your onepass.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

reneg said:


> If you've been recording American Horror Story over the years, you know that the seriesId sometimes changes season to season. The premiere this season is on 9/14, so remember to check your onepass.


If you try to make a 1P now you get a none available message. That's messed up.

It doesn't show up on a Search either.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> If you try to make a 1P now you get a none available message. That's messed up.
> 
> It doesn't show up on a Search either.


I was able to create a OnePass for it and the Season 6 premiere shows up in my todo list however, it does not show up in search for me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Search has been wonky for a very long time now. I've never been able to figure out a pattern for why things do or do not show up.

I miss the old search, which was totally reliable. But that ship sailed years ago, I'm afraid...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just saw a promo for this last night, while watching Sex&Drugs&Rock&Roll, and was able to set a Pass for it. Hopefully everybody's guide catches up.

From reading the 'Help' forum, it seems that a lot of people are having varying problems with guide info since the recent change.


----------



## Mr. Happypants (Jan 30, 2006)

Yikes, haven't been seeing promos & almost forgot to make a new OnePass - thanks!


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

Is it an adaptation of the King story?

'cause the movie was *terrible*.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Just an update...for me, the premiere is picking up fine. But for the second episode (next week), it's picking up the late-night reruns (both of them) but not the original (prime time) airing, which isn't in the Guide Data at all.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

My guide shows a repeat of Ep 1 in the slot that should be the first airing of Ep 2.


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

cherry ghost said:


> My guide shows a repeat of Ep 1 in the slot that should be the first airing of Ep 2.


So does mine. Oh well, that's better than the other FX/FXX shows I watch since they (Atlanta, You're the Worst, Better Things) aren't even in the guide for this week at all anymore.

This whole guide data provider changeover is working like a charm.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ugh! Since yesterday's kerfluffle with the lovely new POS guide program, my recording disappeared. Now it just shows 'FX Programming' for a 10pm to 4:30am block of time. Hopefuly, somewhere in there, is the show so I guess I'll just record the whole block. 

I'd also check the guide later today, after the next service connection, because it might change again. I have several channels that have this nothing programming in place of actual shows. This has turned into areal clusterfk.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> My guide shows a repeat of Ep 1 in the slot that should be the first airing of Ep 2.


This has been fixed with today's connection.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I've had a connection today and, looking ahead to next Wed, my guide shows a 10pm airing that is called 'Chapter 1' again and then it's followed by three generic listings.  SP picked up the 11pm, 12am, and 1am airings. *sigh*

This new guide thing has gone from crappy to craptacular.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Speaking of craptacular. That is a good word to describe season 6 - I would have rather had a season based on The Mist. That was really craptacular. And the final episode was supercraptacular.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> Speaking of craptacular. That is a good word to describe season 6 - I would have rather had a season based on The Mist. That was really craptacular. And the final episode was supercraptacular.


Indeed - times infinity.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The first and second parts of the season started out interesting, and then just kind of sputtered out. The finalé...didn't start out interesting.

It's like they had a lot of ideas, but never really figured out what to do with them. I half want to give them credit for trying something different...but they should have tried harder.

[edit] And I just noticed this thread is in the Season Pass Alerts forum.


----------

